
Inside the group chats where people pump and dump cryptocurrency - uptown
https://theoutline.com/post/3074/inside-the-group-chats-where-people-pump-and-dump-cryptocurrency
======
bob_theslob646
This is not legal, right? I hope these guys are using secure chat-rooms
because all you need is the SEC to start knocking on their door.

([https://www.barrons.com/articles/touts-used-seekingalpha-
oth...](https://www.barrons.com/articles/touts-used-seekingalpha-other-sites-
to-pump-and-dump-stocks-sec-1491933629))

